# looking for parts list software???



## ryandouglas (Dec 29, 2001)

Does anyone out there in Dubland know where I could get my hands on "parts list software" (like the dealers have) for at least my make and model vw? Or if it's even available to civilians.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (ryandouglas)*

The software the dealers use is called "ETKA" , which is a German acronym for Electronic Parts Catalog. Once in a while there are copies in circulation in the civilian market, but it is not available to the general public. Usually a dealer employee gets hold of an older version when updates come out. You can do a search on Vortex and other sites for ETKA, and you should come up with something.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (Bryan J)*

Illegal copies are on Ebay. 
http://www.autoepc.com/Etka/indexe.html
You really don't want to own an illegal copy do you?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (Eric D)*

"illegal" is such a strong and hateful word...

i got a legal-challenged copy off of ebay


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (VW TANK)*

anyway... you always can try this... E-mule or kazaa ..... its just a question or time ...... ( 98% at last!! in a week thanks good for my vacation period !







)


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (HValleG)*

watch out, the one on emule is the euro version....part numbers are different


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (VW TANK)*

hummm...














well , looks like I have to start downloading the one in kazaa !


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: looking for parts list software??? (HValleG)*

EBay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

